# بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .



## قلم حر (5 مايو 2007)

بوذا ​

جوتاما.. أبوه سورهودانا زعيم قبيلة ساكيا التي تعيش على ضفة نهر روهيني بالهند، وأمه مايا ابنة زعيم قبيلة كولي التي تعيش على الضفة الأخرى من النهر. ولد عام 563 ق.م وماتت أمه بعد ولادته بأسبوع واحد، فقامت بتربيته خالته باجاتي وهي في نفس الوقت الزوجة الثانية لأبيه .

إنه "ساكيا موني" أو "حكيم قبيلة ساكيا" وهو "بوذا" أي ( المستنير ) أو ( الرجل الذي عرف الحقيقة وظفر بالحق )  .
ولد بوذا بعد أن يئس أبوه من الإنجاب، وتنبَّأ له عرَّاف بأن ابنه سيكون ملكًا عظيمًا، أو زاهدًا يهجر القصر والملك؛ فحرص الأب على تعليم ابنه كل علوم وفنون عصره، وحرص على توفير كل سبل الراحة والرفاهية له، لدرجة أنه بنى له ثلاثة قصور يقضي في كل منها فصلاً من فصول السنة الهندية الثلاثة: فصل البرودة، وفصل الحرارة، وفصل الأمطار. كما أحاطه باللذات والفتيات الجميلات، ثم زوجه بيزودهارا ابنة ملك كولي وهي أجمل فتيات الهند فعاش معها سنوات في نعيم مقيم، وأنجب منها طفلاً. 
كان الأب يتمنّى أن يصبح ابنه "شاهنشاه" أي ملك الملوك، ويخشى أن يصبح ابنه زاهدًا ولا يرث ملكه، وكانت ياما أم بوذا قد حلمت بفيل أبيض اللون، متناسق التلوين، بديع المنظر، رأسه تلمع من الزمرد، وأنيابه ذهبية، ومسلَّح بأسلحة ستة يدخل في رحمها من الجانب الأيمن، وفسّر العرَّاف للملك هذا الحلم بأنه إيذان بميلاد "الرجل العظيم" كما ورد في الكتب  ( المقدسة ). 
ولم يُرد المَلك أن يكون ابنه "الرجل العظيم" في مجال الزهد والعبادة والروحانيات، ولكنه أراده "الرجل العظيم" في مجال المُلك. 
لذلك جنَّبه طوال حياته ما حذره منه العرَّاف. فقد قال له العرَّاف: "إن هذا المولود قد يكون ملكًا من أقوى الملوك الذين عرفهم العالم؛ تدين له الدنيا بالولاء، وقد يكون زاهدًا من أعظم الزهاد؛ يبشِّر بتعاليم جديدة لإنقاذ البشر من الألم، وذلك بعد أن يشاهد على التوالي كهلاً ومريضًا وميتًا وزاهدًا، فيهجر قصرك ويعيش عيشة الزهاد. 
لكن الملك رضخ في النهاية لرغبة ابنه في الخروج من القصور، والنزول إلى الشوارع، والتعرُّف على الناس؛ فخرج لعدة أيام متوالية، وحدث ما كان يخشاه الملك: رأى بوذا الكهل، والمريض، والميت، والزاهد؛ فأخذت بوذا التأملات: ما جدوى الشباب إذا كانت الشيخوخة والضعف هي المصير؟ وبماذا تفيد الصحة إذا كان هناك مرض؟ وكيف للإنسان أن يتمتع بحياته إذا كان مصيره إلى الزوال والموت؟ 
وهجر بوذا قصر أبيه دون أن يودِّع زوجته حتى لا يضعف أمامها، ولم يقبل ابنه الذي أنجبه بعد عشر سنوات من الزواج. 
وخرج هائمًا على وجهه، وفي ذهنه فكرة واحدة، أن السعادة التي لم يجدها في الملك والمال والنساء والمتعة لا بد سيجدها في حياة تناقض حياته التي عاشها حتى الآن. 
فانزوى في كهف في غابة أورفيلا مقررًا تطهير نفسه تطهيرًا كاملا من كل الشهوات، فأخذ يمارس رياضة النفس (اليوجا) لمدة ست سنوات، وعاش على الحبوب والكلأ،  ولبس الوبر، وانتزع شعر لحيته ورأسه. 
كان بوذا يعذِّب نفسه من أجل العذاب، فيرقد بالساعات على الشوك، ويرتاد الأماكن التي تُلقى فيها الجثث ليأكلها الطير الجارح والوحوش فينام بين هذه الجثث، وفي النهاية حدث ما يجب أن يحدث، فقد وعيه وراح في غيبوبة طويلة. 
واستيقظ من غيبوبته، وأقبل على الطعام والشراب وتخلَّى عن تعذيب الجسد، لأنه إذا كانت اللذة لا تؤدي إلى الخلاص، فإن العذاب ليس هو الطريق أيضًا. 
تؤكد الأسطورة أن بوذا انتصر على الشيطان فأصبح "بوذا" أي المستنير. 
فقد كان جالسًا القرفصاء تحت شجرة من شجرات التين، تكاد تقتلعه العواصف الخارجية، والأعاصير التي في داخل نفسه، والتي تتمثل في الحنين إلى حياة اللذة في قصور أبيه الملك، والحنين إلى الأب والزوجة والابن، لكنه ظل جالسًا سبعة أيام بلياليها حتى صفا الجوّ وصفت نفسه، وعرف سر الألم، واهتدى إلى كيفية الخلاص منه، وتحقيق حياة فوق الألم واللذة، لقد كان هدف بوذا في الحياة هو التخلص من الألم، وذلك بالقضاء على "الكارما" التي هي تعاقب الولادات والحيوات التي بلا نهاية والتي يعيشها الشخص الواحد، وهذه هي عقيدة التناسخ التي تعتبر عقيدة شعبية أساسية عند الهنود، آمن بها بوذا إيمانًا مطلقًا لدرجة أنه لم يفكر في مناقشتها، رغم أنه ناقش حياة النعيم وهجرها، وحياة العذاب وهجرها، وناقش كل رجال الدين والزهَّاد وكل الأفكار والعقائد الشائعة في عصره، لأنه هو نفسه يشعر في أعماقه بآلاف الولادات التي قام بها من قبل ( على ذمته الراوي طبعا )، وآلاف الحيوات التي عاشها قبل أن يصبح "بوذا"، كان نباتاً.. وكان قطًا.. وكلبًا.. وفأرًا.. وثورًا.. وفيلاً.. وبشرًا بأنواع وطبقات مختلفة، لذلك كان غرض بوذا الأساسي: القضاء على كل هذه الحيوات التي يعيشها الإنسان، والتي يُقاسي في كل منها آلام المرض والشيخوخة والموت! 
وكانت تعاليم بوذا التي رأى أنها تحقق ما يسعى إليه تتلخَّص في فلسفته حول الألم، فيرى بوذا أن الولادة مؤلمة والمرض مؤلم، والشيخوخة مؤلمة والحزن والبكاء والخيبة واليأس كلها مؤلمة، وأن سبب الألم هو الشهوة التي تؤدي إلى ولادة جديدة، والشهوة التي تمازجها اللذة والانغماس فيها، شهوة العاطفة وشهوة الحياة وشهوة العدم. وإن وقف الألم يكون ببتر هذه الشهوة من أصولها فلا تبقى لها بقية في نفوسنا، ويحدث هذا البتر بالانقطاع والعزلة والخلاص مما يشغلنا من شئون الحياة، ويكون وقف الألم كذلك بأن نسلك السبيل ذات الشعب الثماني التي هي: سلامة الرأي، سلامة النية، سلامة القول، سلامة الفعل، سلامة العيش، سلامة الجهد، سلامة ما نعني به، سلامة التركيز. في النهاية يرى بوذا أن زوال الألم إنما يعني زوال المرء حتى لا تعود له عاطفة تشتهي، إنه إخراج هذا الظمأ اللاهث، والتخلص منه، والتحرر من بقيته ونبذه من نفوسنا نبذًا لا عودة له. 
فلقد أوتى "بوذا" من قوة النفس ما جعله يترك نعيم الدنيا ويتحمل العذاب من أجل فكرة.. كما أوتى من قوة العقل ما جعله عارفاً بمعظم علوم عصره.. ومع ذلك فأي طريق سار فيه بوذا مستخدماً قوة نفسه وعقله؟ 
وأخيرًا فإن أحد العوامل الأساسية في انتشار البوذية في الشرق الأقصى هو تبنّي الملوك والحكام لها، لأن ديانة بهذه المواصفات تسهل عليهم حكم تلك الشعوب التي لا يمكن أن تفكر في ثورة على ظروفها غير المُرضية؛ ما دامت تعتبر ذلك نتيجة ما جنَته هي في حالة تناسخ سابقة، وليس نتيجة نظم اجتماعية، وسياسية ظالمة !
منقووووووووووووووووول .
بتصرف .
حتى لا نحكم بآرائنا و اٍيماننا على الآخرين .
( قلم حر )​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .*

شكرا يا قلم حر علي المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة 

انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي كلها عن بوذا

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## قلم حر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا يا قلم حر علي المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
> 
> انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي كلها عن بوذا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر .
أنا كمان كانت معلوماتي منقوصه جدا عن شخصيه مميزه جدا ك ( بوذا ) .
أنا كنت ناوي أنزل مواضيع عن مشهير العالم بغزاره أكبر .....لكن يبدو أنه ليس هناك رغبه بهكذا مواضيع ( على الأقل حاليا ) .
سأتباطىء .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .*



قلم حر قال:


> شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر .
> 
> أنا كمان كانت معلوماتي منقوصه جدا عن شخصيه مميزه جدا ك ( بوذا ) .
> أنا كنت ناوي أنزل مواضيع عن مشهير العالم بغزاره أكبر .....لكن يبدو أنه ليس هناك رغبه بهكذا مواضيع ( على الأقل حاليا ) .
> ...


 
طيب واللي عايز يشوفها :new2:​


----------



## قلم حر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .*



Coptic Man قال:


> طيب واللي عايز يشوفها :new2:​


فعلا ديبلوماسي مشجع جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
أنا نزلت موضوع عن ( كونفوشيوس ) .
و لو عندك طلبات عن شخصيات مهمه ....راسلني بالأسماء برساله خاصه .
أنا عندي مراجع متعدده و غزيره ( نسبيا ) .
أحيانا أحتار باٍختيار الترتيب لتنزيل المواضيع .
و هناك موضوع سابق عن ( جيفارا ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك ...., شكرا للتشجيع المتواصل .​


----------

